

Show HN: Social Bar - A branded bar that follows links you share on social media - ozkatz
http://socialbar.me/

======
michaelhoffman
As a user, I find these sorts of attempts to control my experience for
increased "engagement" incredibly obnoxious. At least the Ow.ly bar lets me
easily turn it off permanently.

------
BrianPetro
I can see myself using this! Nice job.

edit: Here is an example of my bar on the page shared above:
<http://bit.ly/TOlIDo>

edit^2: Already shared with my friends that are big into social sharing.
Again, nice work.

~~~
ozkatz
Happy to hear that! Thank you.

------
citricsquid
A demo would be nice, I'm not sure I understand the concept. Do I need to
login with Facebook or Twitter to see how it works, or to get one of them
(whatever they are)?

~~~
ozkatz
Yea, the front page definitely needs some work, you only need either Facebook
or Twitter to get started, not both.

~~~
citricsquid
turns out I was misunderstanding, after logging in with Facebook I get the
concept perfectly. Awesome idea, I think the frontpage is fine, I thought it
was something a website owner added which confused me, my bad not yours!

------
iamweisser
First off, great idea and nice execution.

One small problem: When I share the bit.ly link (this one for instance:
<http://bit.ly/YCabMj>) on FB it seems that the branded bar may be messing up
the preview and causing it not to load.

Looking forward to seeing the progression of this idea.

~~~
ozkatz
Thanks for the feedback! I'm looking into it.

------
wlue
Looks like Visibli (<http://visibli.com>), if you haven't seen it before.

------
tommoor
Great idea guys, and well executed.

I can totally see how this would increase the amount of followers you would
get. Agreed with with @michaelhoffman though - it would be nice to have the
option to permanently remove (there will always be those that hate seeing
these things).

~~~
ozkatz
Hi Tom, Thanks! We will probably add such an option soon enough. btw, I'll
contact you soon regarding Buffer integration :)

------
danielamitay
Probably minor to most visitors, but stuck out to me: The screenshot is being
taken of a localhost instance. Easy fix.

EDIT: Also, BrianPetro's example broke heavily for me on Mobile Safari when
zooming in.

------
jonnymkramer
So you load the webpage in an iFrame? Many websites wont let themselves be
loaded into an iFrame to defend against clickjacking. For example you can't
share youtube videos with this.

~~~
ozkatz
We check if a website allows embedding before creating the short link. In case
embedding is forbidden we redirect to the web page itself, so we can still
track analytics for that link (you'll also get a message about that in the
dashboard).

------
paigalhaes
nice job! I believe you have a "to do" list, but a mere 1 minute fix of
changing the print-screen using your real URL would be nice :)

and ty for the inside history [http://ozkatz.github.com/from-idea-to-mvp-
to-1-on-hacker-new...](http://ozkatz.github.com/from-idea-to-mvp-to-1-on-
hacker-news-in-72-hours.html)

------
csense
I misread the title, thought it said "A branded bear." That would have been
more fun.

------
benjlang
Definitely see the value in this. FYI small spelling mistake: virallity

~~~
notatoad
pretty sure the correct spelling is virality.

------
roeybr
great execution. I wish there was a way to add more twiiter\fb profiles so I
can share with personal or business profiles from the same account.

